# Kann ich den RAM und den RGB Streifen verbauen?



## Tankashi (27. März 2021)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich würde gerne Optisch etwas an meinem PC verändern (auch wenn es keinen Nutzen, oder Vorteil hat).

ich habe folgendes Mainboard:

ASUS PRIME H310M-E, Sockel 1151

und zurzeit diesen RAM eingebaut:

16 GB DDR4-RAM, Dual Channel, 3000 MHz, G.Skill Aegis

Nun möchte ich meinen RAM gegen diesen RGB RAM austauschen:

Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3000MHz C15 XMP 2.0 Enthusiast RGB LED-Beleuchtung Speicherkit - schwarz https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07D1XJWSJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_3YQMXJGCPVJPB2KVFYHJ?psc=1

Als zweites möchte ich diesen RGB Streifen (magnetisch) in das Gehäuse kleben:

GIM KB-14 RGB PC LED Streifen für Gaming Gehäuse, magnetisch adressierbarem LED Strip Kit, 5V ARGB 3Pin für Asus Aura, Asrock LED, Gigabyte RGB Fusion, MSI Mystic Light, kompatibel mit GIM Hub, 30cm https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0899P2SBD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_PYX1MRK49TSD22NDB1ZY

Meine Fragen sind nun:

1.Kann ich den RGB RAM in mein Mainboard einbauen?

2.Habe ich dadurch Performance Nachteile, oder sind die gleich gut wie die alten Chips?

3.Woher weiß ich, ob ich den RGB Streifen an mein Mainboard anschließen kann? Passen die Stecker denn, oder benötige ich dazu noch etwas anderes?

Vielen lieben Dank schon einmal, freue mich über jede Antwort!


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2021)

Das RAM kannst du VIELLEICHT mit der ICUE-Software von Corsair ansteuern, da bin ich nicht sicher, ob das Mainboard eine Rolle spielt.

Dein Asus-Board hat aber gar keine angegebenen RGB-Unterstützungen und keine RGB-Ports, d.h. die Stripes gehen dann nicht, das Board hat dafür keine passenden Anschlüsse. Du kannst aber Stripes suchen, die man einfach nur an einen freien SATA-Stromstecker dranmacht und dann per Fernbedienung ansteuern kann. Oder du musst extra einen passenden RGB-Controller für USB kaufen.


----------

